# Looking at the new Immortal Pro...



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm looking for some feedback on the Motobecane Immortal Pro. Been doing some shopping for a new machine and have been perusing BD for a while now, and just spotted the new 2009 model. Anyone out there have one of these, previous year or otherwise? Looks like all the Immortals have the same frame/fork, just different component levels.

BTW, please no opinions on BD or the merits/risks of buying online. I'm an adult, have been riding for 30 years, do my own work, have done all the geometry checking, etc. Definitely not a newbie.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont know if this will help but Im a relative noob to RB but Ive put over 500miles on my Immortal. I have the Spirit but its the same frame. Strong frame and comfortable ride. Im a clydesdale at 230lbs now. I started at 255lbs and this bike handled that weight with aplomb. I cant speak on the Pros components as I have different components but frame wise I think you will be pleased.

Heres a review I found on RBR on an Immortal Pro. Third one from the top.

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/motobecane/PRD_367419_5668crx.aspx


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks SB. I'm not quite that robust (around 170) so shouldn't have an issue with the frame. I like the frame construction on the Immortals, the components and the looks. I'm a little iffy on the Shimano RH-500 wheels that come on the Pro, I've read some not so good reviews on them elsewhere. Thinking about maybe going up a notch to the Spirit, or going to one of the MB aluminum/carbon stay bikes that have carbon seatstays and a better wheel/component mix.

I'm looking for a bike that I can put 1500-2000 miles a year on (in Nebraska that means April-October) with longest rides of 100 mi. And that will last me for 20 yrs (my current Trek 400 is a 1986 that I bought new).


----------



## dustinl4m3 (Aug 18, 2008)

One note: You might want to ask if they actually have the bike you are looking for in stock. Their web page does not accurately reflect the stock they have.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

PhilA said:


> Thanks SB. I'm not quite that robust (around 170) so shouldn't have an issue with the frame. I like the frame construction on the Immortals, the components and the looks. I'm a little iffy on the Shimano RH-500 wheels that come on the Pro, I've read some not so good reviews on them elsewhere. Thinking about maybe going up a notch to the Spirit, or going to one of the MB aluminum/carbon stay bikes that have carbon seatstays and a better wheel/component mix.
> 
> I'm looking for a bike that I can put 1500-2000 miles a year on (in Nebraska that means April-October) with longest rides of 100 mi. And that will last me for 20 yrs (my current Trek 400 is a 1986 that I bought new).


If you like the Pro I think you will like the Spirit. Same frame but with DA, FSA crank/hub, Ritchey WCS wheels etc for only $1999. It wasnt in my budget but I couldnt let it go. The Ritchey wheels are light and strong so far. I dont know if they are better than the Shimano RH-500's but I like them. A bit loud on the freewheeling but otherwise its more than held up to my abuse. The Aluminum/carbon bikes look great too and there are quite a few to choose from . 

Wish you the best with your choice.


----------



## rocman13 (Apr 7, 2008)

My wife has the black Immortal Pro, and I have the pearl Immortal Force. The pro is a nice bike, and while the frame seems the same, the fork is not. The Pro has an alloy steerer, while the Force has a carbon steerer. The blade shape of the fork is also very different, with the Force being more areo than the Pro. The difference in component spec is pretty significant too, Ultegra on the Force, 105 on the Pro. Even the stem and bar are different levels of Ritchey, comp on the Pro, Pro on the force. I guess the biggest difference to me is the weight. My wife's Pro is a 50cm, and without pedals was about 18lbs. My Force is a bit bigger at 56cm, and is almost 1.5 lbs lighter.
The only thing I was not pleased with on my Force was the seat and post. It's pretty common to pick your own seat so no big deal there, but that post (on both) is a carbon wrap, or in laymans terms, a bogus fake! I changed the post to a Profile O3, and the seat to a Forte Pro SLX. I love my Force, a huge upgrade from my 1999 Trek 1000. If you have the extra bucks, I think you would be much more satisfied with one of the higher level Immortals. You could never begin to add the upgrades for the cost difference between them. I guess my only regret is that I didn't go just a little better then I did. Best wishes in choosing your new steed! In closing, any Immortal is a good choice! 

Blessings,
Rock

PS attached a crappy pic of the bikes, and I couldn't help but put one in of my other sweetheart, my Moto Fantom Elite DS (so many upgrades, should have just got a frame!).


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I got an Immortal Ice back in March, no longer available. But all the Immortal frames are the same. I have about 2500 miles on it. Different components, obviously, but the frame is a rock. A very light, very comfy rock, but a rock when sprinting. 

(hey Mike! Is the Ice gone forever??)


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

*Made my choice...*

Just a followup to my questions here, and thanks to all of you for your feedback on the Immortals. However, a semi-local deal came up this weekend I couldn't resist. I was in Omaha (about 80 mi from my home) to drop my son off to fly to college in Israel for the semester (a whole different story) and spotted a Trek store I had never seen beofre and dropped in. They had a progressive sale going on for four days, ach day the prices getting lower. And I found a new 2007 *Lemond Buenos Aires*, in my size (a 57cm), full carbon fiber, Ultegra/105, super nice, beuatiful bike. Original price $2400+. Saturday price $1399. But Sunday price (if not sold) - _$1099_. So I went home, called them back first thing when they opened Sunday, they still had it, I told them to hold it and I'd be there to get it. Drove back to Omaha and picked it up yesterday afternoon. The guy at the shop said there were at least three others wanting the bike but I was first to call. An amazingly sweet machine, for an incredibly low price (the bike shop guy said he couldn't even get one for this price).

Haven't been able to ride it (other than around the block a few times to check things out)as I need to get pedals on it, and probably put a little shorter stem on it. I'm going to do that thru my LBS, run by a friend of mine who is also a Trek/Lemond dealer.

Here's a few pics...

























Mike, you guys at BD seem to have some great bikes and deals, but not this good!


----------



## rocman13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow!! great deal and a hot looking bike! Yoy can't ask for more then that. Congrat's on your purchase and best wishes for a long happy relationship!
Be Blessed,
Rock


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful bike man. And what a steal. Congrats. Thats a keeper:thumbsup:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Love your bike. I've always thought that the CF LeMond frames are great looking.


----------

